# Tweed (1961?) Gibson Invader FS - Facebook Burlington



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

This is a damn good deal IMO. Looks to be all original





__





登录 Facebook


登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




www.facebook.com


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

@Roryfan Whatcha waiting for!? Jump in that Boxster and head home with this thing riding shotgun


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

@fogdart @Scottone is that 112 + 18 speaker configuration the original design?

P.S. I recently cleaned out my gear fund on a cab & a 1/2 dozen vintage Celestions.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

The gear fund ain’t cleared out unless the line of credit is loaded up.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> @fogdart @Scottone is that 112 + 18 speaker configuration the original design?


Yep, that's the original configuration. IIRC, the 8" might be specifically for the reverb function on these, not entirely sure on that though.

Tell you what, I'll buy it for you if you can arrange to pick it up (I'm not on FB). You could enjoy it until I get to it, at which time you'd simply "gift" it to me 🙂


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

just checked and it's now sold. Somebody got a cool amp


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Well that was supposed to be me.
This seller Louis C.....is a FLAKE and a liar. Which makes me doubt that this amp would have been in the condition he said it was. But anyway I contacted him this morning. He said it was still available. I told him I could be at his place by 11am. Told him I was in Scarborough and that it would take an hour to get to him in Burlington. I texted him from the bank to say I had the dough. I texted him when I got on the 401 to say I would be a little early (according to my GPS). 
At about the 427 I get a text from him asking if I left yet. He FORGOT that he had promised the amp to a dude that was driving down from Owen Sound and that he was paying him $1500 ($300 more than his ask). I pulled off the highway and texted him with a cordial WTF ? He then said that I could come for a coffee and maybe we could work out "something". 
I told him I wasn't driving over 160kms and over 2 hrs round trip to have a coffee and see what happens. told him I was out and turned around. Then he texts me to say he "missed" the dude from Owen Sound so it was still available if I wanted it. hahahahaha 
Now as I'm writing this he texts to say it sold and I really missed out of something. 
Quality dude. 
I'm so happy we have this Forum here to do reputable deals on. the FB Market and Kijiji are minefields of interesting people.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Well that was supposed to be me.
> This seller Louis C.....is a FLAKE and a liar. Which makes me doubt that this amp would have been in the condition he said it was. But anyway I contacted him this morning. He said it was still available. I told him I could be at his place by 11am. Told him I was in Scarborough and that it would take an hour to get to him in Burlington. I texted him from the bank to say I had the dough. I texted him when I got on the 401 to say I would be a little early (according to my GPS).
> At about the 427 I get a text from him asking if I left yet. He FORGOT that he had promised the amp to a dude that was driving down from Owen Sound and that he was paying him $1500 ($300 more than his ask). I pulled off the highway and texted him with a cordial WTF ? He then said that I could come for a coffee and maybe we could work out "something".
> I told him I wasn't driving over 160kms and over 2 hrs round trip to have a coffee and see what happens. told him I was out and turned around. Then he texts me to say he "missed" the dude from Owen Sound so it was still available if I wanted it. hahahahaha
> ...


Wow. That guy sounds like a REAL dick. Probably dodged a bullet there Pete.


----------



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Communicated with him last night. He was completely out of touch to typical transaction courtesies. Oh well.


----------

